# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Chicago vs. Miami vs. Atlanta in January

## Petri

We're flying to St. Barth &amp; co through Chicago this time.  On the way back, we usually stop for a day or two for some January sales shopping and getting back to the mood from paradise perfect St. Barth.

How bad is the weather in Chicago in January?  We're not afraid of snow or cold as such but if snow means that we'll start missing flights and cannot get to the airport, I don't like it, nor if snowing means chaos on the streets and highways.  Do the rentals come with proper winter tires?

Or should we rather stay in Miami?  The main advantage of Chicago would be the option to fly directly from St. Maarten through Miami to Chicago on the same night and thus say the departure day for shopping instead of flying.

Continues: I was looking the flights etc. and I guess Atlanta could also be a "mid-way" option, fly to Atlanta on the same night and continue from there to Chicago.  The shopping seems to be better there than in Miami (more towards Saks/Neuman Marcus style than small boutiques).

----------


## MIke R

its a crap shoot fpr sure...weather in Chicago can be brutal in January and O'Hare is statistically the most delayed flight airport in the country..I am in the same quandry as the only cheap flights back east for Christmas go through Chicago and seeing that I'm flying east on the 23rd.....I could easily be spending Christmas with Dennis instead of my family..LOL....unless I cough up much more money and go through DC

----------


## Dennis

We'd love to have you...you can do the cooking!

Last winter was our first in Chicago. We had a pretty decent snow in December and very little the rest of the winter. January, if I recall, was not too bad weather wise...cold for sure but I'm guessing that won't bother you. Having said that, were about to book a January trip to Costa Rica

----------


## MIke R

> We'd love to have you...you can do the cooking!



well Christmas Eve HAS to be 7 fishes...and Christmas day I have to do my tenderloin of beef stuffed with whole lobster tails and then sliced tornadoe style, smothered in a bearnaise sauce

so if youre alright with that....lets party!

----------


## Petri

Can one do MIchigan Avenue shopping withour car?  I was thinking of arriving to ORD late, taxi/shuttle to the hotel, a day of shopping (walking) and taxi/shuttle the next evening back to the airport for return flight to home.  That's the "maximize St. Barth" plan.

Is the snow permanent in Chicago in January, or comes and goes?

Perhaps staying a few days in Miami would be the safest bet..

----------


## Dennis

> Can one do MIchigan Avenue shopping withour car?  I was thinking of arriving to ORD late, taxi/shuttle to the hotel, a day of shopping (walking) and taxi/shuttle the next evening back to the airport for return flight to home.  That's the "maximize St. Barth" plan.
> 
> Is the snow permanent in Chicago in January, or comes and goes?
> 
> Perhaps staying a few days in Miami would be the safest bet..



You don't want a car for shopping on Michigan Ave. Bundle up and walk it...stopping in for a hot toddy here and there.

The snow comes and goes. Unless we're in the middle of a blizzard then all bets are off!

We live about 3 miles from Michigan Avenue and never drive there. Yesterday, we took the "EL" down, shopped awhile, taxi to dinner (Avec...wonderful) and taxi home.

----------


## MIke R

you can do Michigan Ave without a car for sure...snow comes and goes and also stays...it depends on what kind of winter they are having

----------


## andynap

QUOTE:"beef stuffed with whole lobster tails "

That would be the lobsters caught that day and right out of the trap I assume- you kill me.

----------


## Midwest Mike

No way do you want a car on Michigan Ave.  Everything worth shopping for is within walking distance.  Try to get a hotel within a few blocks of WaterTower.  If your wife likes Neiman Marcus, she will love the one on Michigan Ave.  The entire second floor is all high end designer stuff and the third floor more name brands, but not as pricey.  As you probably already know, Neiman Marcus only accepts their own credit card....so have  it handy or bring lots of cash!  Happy shopping. BTW after you get done shopping Michigan Ave, you and your wife may want to check out the Oak Street shops two blocks north of Watertower. Barneys is always interesting and Wolford has a great boutique across the street. You may not find anything for yourself at Wolford, but it's always fun watching your wife trying things on.  ;-)

----------


## bto

Getting ready to do just that on a family trip....but as much as I love Chicago, I think I'd opt for Miami in the winter...great shopping there, just different from Chicago altogether.

Bev

----------


## Petri

> As you probably already know, Neiman Marcus only accepts their own credit card....so have  it handy or bring lots of cash!



Is that true, or just Chicago store's policy?  I'm 99% sure I used my foreign credit card at Neuman Marcus at the Mall at Millenia, Orlando, in January.  We don't carry much cash around (and never use cash at home).

I think we'll stay an extra day at St. Barth so the options are now staying one day in Miami or 1.5 days in Chicago.  I was leaning towards Miami but Michigan Ave does sound appealing.

What is the best time for shopping in the US (sales) : mid-January (~19th), over the christmas (22nd-27th) or just before christmas (before 22nd)?

----------


## MIke R

sales are huge after Christmas  and into January...before Christmas the only way you are going to get something on sale is if retailers are having a tough holiday season with soft sales, but all indications are that this season will be robust and at full price ( yipppeeeee)...Michigan Ave is truly a great place to shop, on par with Fifth Avenue in NYC

----------


## JoshA

Let's see ... Chicago or Miami in January??? Chacun a son gout. I don't think place matters much in the US as far as availability and price goes. If you like upscale and choose Miami, the Shops at Bal Harbour will satisfy. There's a Sheraton across the street if shopping there is your main focus. January is definitely a better time to shop than December. 

South Beach is the place for trendy nightlife and restaurants. Lots of stylish hotels too. If you like Nikki Beach, try it. If you don't, keep shopping.

----------


## Dennis

> Let's see ... Chicago or Miami in January???



Come'on, Josh...we need the tax revenue!

----------


## Midwest Mike

They do NOT take MC or Visa.  Will accept American Express and Bergdorf-Goodman credit cards along with the Neiman Marcus card....and of course cash.

----------


## JoshA

The view from the restaurant at the top of the the John Hancock tower is awesome! And you can stay in the Ritz across the street (so you don't freeze your nostrils during the short run to dinner) and be in the heart of the shopping district. 

How's that, Dennis?

----------


## Dennis

> The view from the restaurant at the top of the the John Hancock tower is awesome! And you can stay in the Ritz across the street (so you don't freeze your nostrils during the short run to dinner) and be in the heart of the shopping district. 
> 
> How's that, Dennis?



Much better. Mayor Daley and I thank you.

The bar at the Peninsula is a nice place to stay warm as well...

----------


## Petri

The point with the shopping is, of course, quite simple.  We'll be on the road from 17th December until 21th January.  Instead of shopping on the first week or two (and carry the stuff around), or at St. Barth at the high season (not that we could avoid it completely), we have this single day for shopping on the way back home.  That should keep the expenses reasonable.

I don't really care if we don't find anything to shop as such ;-)  Not that shopping in the US wouldn't be good, the prices are generally lower than in the US, or about the same but the sales are very aggressive compared to Europe, and I can find my sizes quite easily in the US and they're not even the largest size available..     End of June we spent a week in NYC, we had to buy two new bags and they pretty much knew us by name at Saks.

Over a month on the road and and this year over two weeks in St. Barth, I don't think we'll really care how Miami looks like ;-)   (we've been there as a tourists already)  In fact, if it rains most of the time and we don't see the sun at all, like happened 1.5 years ago, it's even better.  It's a pain to leave St. Barth but after rain and grey sky, home with clear blue sky and bright white snow actually feels pretty good.

----------


## MIke R

> QUOTE:"beef stuffed with whole lobster tails "
> 
> That would be the lobsters caught that day and right out of the trap I assume- you kill me.




yup..I keep my 6 traps in the water all winter and a friend of mine in P town tends them and the deal is he keeps all the lobsters all winter long...with the exception of Christmas when he pulls the traps and FedExs them up  to me in NH....he pays the shipping..its a great deal for both of us...but I must admit...due to those circumstances the lobsters may be 2 days out of the water....shame on me....LOL

you obviously underestimate how true I stay to my beliefs paison

----------


## andynap

LOL

----------

